# New Surface Pro (5)



## Pandaz3 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have Windows phones, and have had a Surface 2 tablet for the wife.  Even though it was/is a Windows 8 NT OS, she is quite happy with it.  I have a Surface 2 Pro, that was 8.1, but I went to Win 10 early on.  Using it as I type.   
I bought a new Surface Pro (Just the tablet, no keyboard, as the wife does not like the keyboards) I bought it for the wife and it does have Win 10 Pro.  I bought a i-5, 4 Gig of Ram, 128 Gig SSD.  So far (5 days) she loves it, but she feels guilty and wants me to get one.  I am waiting on a Christmas deal to pop-up on a i-5 version with more memory and a keyboard.  I don't really need it but.......


----------

